# Carrie Fisher photoshoot with fake baby 4×LQ



## RTechnik (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Q (27 Mai 2010)

Prinzessin Leja?!?  :thx: für die erstaunlichen Bilder!


----------



## King_Karlo (27 Mai 2010)

fake baby wie süss *Normale* sagen Puppe dazu.


----------



## Stefan24100 (27 Mai 2010)

King_Karlo schrieb:


> fake baby wie süss *Normale* sagen Puppe dazu.



rofl3rofl3lol3lol3


----------



## DangerCupcake (5 Nov. 2017)

strange topic lol


----------

